
Sony Xperia 5 review: Xperia 1 compact version, OLED HDR display, triple camera - inoplanium
https://reportagram.net/gadgets/1279-sony-xperia-5-review-compact-version-of-xperia-1-oled-hdr-display-and-triple-camera.html
======
inoplanium
Since when, people started calling a tall 6" screen a compact screen size? To
me, a less than 5" phone screen is a compact phone because my fingers can
reach every corner of the phone with one hand. I have been searching
everywhere to find a manufacturer that makes a really compact, usable,
lightweight and productivity Android smartphone. I don't care for multiple or
punch-hole cameras, pure view or infinity display and high-end CPU/GPU. The
closest phone we can get right now is Google Pixel 3.

